# GET FREE WINTER THEMED STICKERS WHILE SUPPLIES LAST.



## teamscum (Jul 13, 2007)

attn:

we have some new winter themed stickers - 
get some free stuff while supplies last - 
send SASE to:

teamscum 
172 highlands square drive #127
hendersonville, nc 28792
usa, planet earth

ok, so its actually $.84 (for stamps) + cost of 2 envelopes and ink - 
still, thats pretty damned close to free - 

muchos gracias

- teamscum


----------

